# Why would you do this?



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

We have a wall paper removal job we just started, when I was getting stuff out of my truck the guy across the street started talking, he asked what we were doing in the house for work. I said removing wall paper. He said up stairs? I said yes. He then said he ran out of sizing so he used wall paint nd before it dried he stuck the wall paper to it.

Did I mention this is a nightmare to remove? Well it is. 2 RO125's, RO150 all going and this little 10x12 room took us 6 hours to strip 2 1/2 walls. We are using 40 grit and tried 24 grit. Getting the face off is pretty easy, getting the backing off is not so good.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Coverstain, spackle the seams, and paint. :yes:


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I wish the HO was up for that. We offered while doing the walk through and a firm no I want it off was given. Good thing it's t&m.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

cdpainting said:


> We have a wall paper removal job we just started, when I was getting stuff out of my truck the guy across the street started talking, he asked what we were doing in the house for work. I said removing wall paper. He said up stairs? I said yes. He then said he ran out of sizing so he used wall paint nd before it dried he stuck the wall paper to it.
> 
> Did I mention this is a nightmare to remove? Well it is. 2 RO125's, RO150 all going and this little 10x12 room took us 6 hours to strip 2 1/2 walls. We are using 40 grit and tried 24 grit. Getting the face off is pretty easy, getting the backing off is not so good.


Hope he's a good and pious man. If not, his Hell will consist of being sentenced to remove that paper for all eternity.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

CD, are you working halfway between Providence and Boston? Did the guy look a little like the Unabomber??? Just wondering.

Seriously, there are way too many unknowns while stripping paper. We break out that section in our proposals and give an ESTIMATED cost of WC removal/wall prep with language about possible additional labor and material costs.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Gough said:


> CD, are you working halfway between Providence and Boston? Did the guy look a little like the Unabomber??? Just wondering.
> 
> Seriously, there are way too many unknowns while stripping paper. We break out that section in our proposals and give an ESTIMATED cost of WC removal/wall prep with language about possible additional labor and material costs.


Ain't it so. Last year we painted the paper in a master bath because all efforts to strip the paper resulted in tearing off the face-paper of the GWB. (BTW, that's my line in the sand; if you're gonna tear the face-paper all to pieces, then what's the point of stripping?)

This past week we were back at the same house to paint the upstairs portion that included another bathroom that was papered at the same time by the same hanger (when the house was built). The HO assumed we would paint this paper also, but after pulling at the loose corners I discovered this paper was not adhered well enough to paint. We had it stripped clean in about an hour.

Same house, same hanger both rooms papered when the house was built. So yeah, you never know how it's gonna be until you get into it.


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

when it comes to wallpaper removal  
T & M only


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I've got 4 bedrooms and a hallway to do starting Monday. Paper was hung in the early 80's, ought to be a good time. :no:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I've heard of hacks who have hung on wet paint. All bets are off as to the ability to strip. If it's T&M, and the HO is guilty of that abortion, make him pay dearly :thumbsup:

(sometime we ARE allowed to judge and be the instrument of vengeance)


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

cdpainting said:


> We have a wall paper removal job we just started, when I was getting stuff out of my truck the guy across the street started talking, he asked what we were doing in the house for work. I said removing wall paper. He said up stairs? I said yes. He then said he ran out of sizing so he used wall paint nd before it dried he stuck the wall paper to it.
> 
> Did I mention this is a nightmare to remove? Well it is. 2 RO125's, RO150 all going and this little 10x12 room took us 6 hours to strip 2 1/2 walls. We are using 40 grit and tried 24 grit. Getting the face off is pretty easy, getting the backing off is not so good.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

chrisn said:


>


I have seen some HO's do some really hack work before, but this is the first time I have run into or heard of this. Yeah like I said not much fun. Figures I just told a customer I need a good challenge, well I guess I found one lol.


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

He ran out of sizing? What does that have to do with it? Maybe he ran out of paste?? Sizing is a primer...right?


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

premierpainter said:


> He ran out of sizing? What does that have to do with it? Maybe he ran out of paste?? Sizing is a primer...right?


aaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


http://www.painttalk.com/f8/sizer-vs-primer-29844/


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

premierpainter said:


> He ran out of sizing? What does that have to do with it? Maybe he ran out of paste?? Sizing is a primer...right?


Typically when a hanger uses the sizing method of hanging wall coverings the apply the ADHESIVE (for those of you who freak put about the word glue), let it set up (not dry) then apply another coat of glue. I've found that it's more helpful in smaller areas where it's difficult to keep the coverings onto the substrate. 

Full-time hangers feel free to correct me if/where I'm wrong


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

journeymanPainter said:


> Typically when a hanger uses the sizing method of hanging wall coverings the apply the ADHESIVE (for those of you who freak put about the word glue), let it set up (not dry) then apply another coat of glue. I've found that it's more helpful in smaller areas where it's difficult to keep the coverings onto the substrate.
> 
> Full-time hangers feel free to correct me if/where I'm wrong


no, NOT glue:cursing::cursing::cursing::cursing::cursing::cursing::cursing:


----------

